# Great service at www.naturallighting.com



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Just wanted to tell you folks about my recent bulb purchase. I dropped my fixture and the bulb broke. It was a really old, quad-tube, square pin 96-watt 10,000 K lamp. I really wanted to replace it with a 6700 K bulb, but it was hard to find.

Finally I found these folks: www.naturallighting.com. They're in Texas, and the bulb arrived the next day via Priority Mail, was very well-packed and everything. My plants are soooo happy. Now, where can I order tiny sunglasses for my fish?  I've got 96 watts over an 18-gallon high tank. Crank up the CO2!


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I hope you have some pruning tools. lol


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, I quickly learned that it's not the light that's going to get me, it's the heat. Tank temp yesterday was 82 degrees. I was worried about my shrimps at that temp, so I reluctantly put the legs back on the fixture. There's a LOT of light loss into the room. But the plants were still pearling like crazy and starting to show signs of nutrient deficiency; something they never did before. And the algae is retreating, not flourishing. Wheee!


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Yeah, my wooden tank cover has 5 computer fans on the back to blow out the heat.


----------

